# Heartbreaker



## AlpineSummit (Nov 1, 2020)

The sad story of Pedro y Sofia and how Pedro unexpectedly died.
Starting with the clanging alarm bells in my head the day in early Oct when my wife asked me to put a deposit on them, 1200 miles away and sight unseen; I held by breath and did it. Let me briefly explain something; we’re 60’s+ and I am cancer man now; trying to set my wife up as best I can. While I can. So the donkeys arrive 2 wks from y’day, Oct 17. Pedro was badly Swollen from much too recent gelding (4 days prior to 2day travel - we did not know this!) His back legs were shaking; “he’s cold” we were told because he wasn’t accustomed to such a chilly day. He gave a shot of Exceed anti-B (sp?) and a pain killer and stated he was swollen and we needed to walk him. He was a very sweet animal but he wouldn’t walk for us instead choosing his own whims about that. But he was mobile and he did move around - we would mostly lock them out of the stable during the day to more or less force him to be mobile. By Wed morning he was breathing labored & quickly w/head low. Called the Vet, left a message, called 2nd vet and reached someone but turned out not to be helpful. So we called again the vet who was scheduled to come out soon to check the donkeys. We explained the situation. Here’s what transpired from Wed the 21st
- Called vet at 6pm;was here by 7. Gave Exceed, tranquilizer, cut & drained site of gelding. “I am concerned for this animal”
- Next day, we didn’t like his behavior at all so we called again. This time more draining & flushing of surgery(butchery) site, IVs, more anti-b’s, 3 bottles in all including glucose which helped “This donkey is not out of the woods.....if a person would be in ICU
-Friday 19th. Pedro slightly better but breathing loud and labored, sides showing effort, privates looking better, by a lot, but not eating much, chewing bites forever. Vet will stop by Monday.
- Saturday, watched him lots all night on installed webcam and he had a lousy night w/labored breathing. Vet says maybe slightly better “will see him Monday”
- Monday, Pedro really hanging low - Vet comes, decides to do another blood sample. Calls us shortly after “he is not making red blood cells...his liver is not working right”. After more conversation it was decided they would come pick up both donkeys and board them while doctoring Pedro.
- Monday; they took both donkeys away. That’s the last that I saw of our handsome boy.
- Yesterday, Saturday. After days of no progress my wife thought that she saw a little spark y’day around 2. She left hopeful. Around 5:15 or so the vet called to report that he had suddenly died.
- Today, Sunday Nov.1. Sofia due home in an hour; what a bittersweet homecoming that will be  She will be back here, to a mostly brand new home, without her companion Pedro. She will be so sad and so lonely, and colder. And I feel so worn out and broken inside from the constant worrying and praying. What a terrible thing that animal; both of those animals have gone thru and all because we wanted them. They should be back in their warm Georgia field. A loving 4 yr old donkey couple - shattered.
Yes, I know that we were too trustful, naive, and ultimately stupid. And when those alarms are clanging in your head and you do it anyway.......Idiocy

Now I pray that Sofia IS w/baby donk as it was suggested she may be. Praying hard on it


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 1, 2020)

AlpineSummit said:


> The sad story of Pedro y Sofia and how Pedro unexpectedly died.
> Starting with the clanging alarm bells in my head the day in early Oct when my wife asked me to put a deposit on them, 1200 miles away and sight unseen; I held by breath and did it. Let me briefly explain something; we’re 60’s+ and I am cancer man now; trying to set my wife up as best I can. While I can. So the donkeys arrive 2 wks from y’day, Oct 17. Pedro was badly Swollen from much too recent gelding (4 days prior to 2day travel - we did not know this!) His back legs were shaking; “he’s cold” we were told because he wasn’t accustomed to such a chilly day. He gave a shot of Exceed anti-B (sp?) and a pain killer and stated he was swollen and we needed to walk him. He was a very sweet animal but he wouldn’t walk for us instead choosing his own whims about that. But he was mobile and he did move around - we would mostly lock them out of the stable during the day to more or less force him to be mobile. By Wed morning he was breathing labored & quickly w/head low. Called the Vet, left a message, called 2nd vet and reached someone but turned out not to be helpful. So we called again the vet who was scheduled to come out soon to check the donkeys. We explained the situation. Here’s what transpired from Wed the 21st
> - Called vet at 6pm;was here by 7. Gave Exceed, tranquilizer, cut & drained site of gelding. “I am concerned for this animal”
> - Next day, we didn’t like his behavior at all so we called again. This time more draining & flushing of surgery(butchery) site, IVs, more anti-b’s, 3 bottles in all including glucose which helped “This donkey is not out of the woods.....if a person would be in ICU
> ...


So sorry for your loss. It's heart breaking for sure. I just lost my little cutie, Cottontail last Sunday and am devastated. She was smart and loving and followed me everywhere. I was going to use her as a therapy horse for the nursing home I work at. But last Sunday morning when I went out to feed she was on the ground and almost gone. I spent about 4 hours outside with her, petting and talking to her. She finally gave up. I had just bought a little trailer for her and was going to take her with me to work this past week. Now I have to find one that will fit a similar bill (temperament wise). What a terrible start with your new donks. I am so very sorry.


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh, I did read your story and yes it is terrible.
so so sorry, and so attached we get to them and vice versa
we see a mini pony now on CL. if Sofia isn’t expecting those folks will get a call.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry you had to go thru that!


----------



## Taz (Nov 2, 2020)

Oh I'm so sorry, .

I'd give them a call about the mini anyway, it would make you all happier, just check to make sure he/she has been around donkeys or is good with other minis. Even if Sofia is in foal it's always nice to have another around as a nanny


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 2, 2020)

What a sad thing. I'm so sorry.


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 3, 2020)

aw thanks folks appreciate that but really it's our pretty little Sofia that is the real victim here and I feel so badly for her. Just another day or two and we'll know if she's got a little donkey hatching inside! will be a major shot in the arm if she is!!!! (fingers crossed, real tight - toes too!)


----------

